# DT X mystery tail (Playing with Marbles)



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

Pascal is a DT. 






Elsa is either a veil tail or a spade tail. I keep getting conflicting answers, even from the veteran betta Ladies and Gents. But it doesn't matter to me, this spawn is all about color. 




The goal for this spawn is Marbles. I want unique/crazy colored fish. Im hoping to get some pretty VTs out of this spawn to work with. I feel like the VTs are going out of style :shock:

I was busy setting up my breeding tank and discovered my heater isnt working :shake:, so a new one will be here on Friday then I will spawn these two. But for now they get an extra week of conditioning :lol:


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Maybe if you're lucky, you could get Double-Tail Veiltails. That'd be interesting.

I'm sure whatever pops up out of there will be pretty... and I highly suspect some potential Cambodians in there. Good luck!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

subbed!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Interesting looking parents...subbing.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Nimble said:


> Maybe if you're lucky, you could get Double-Tail Veiltails. That'd be interesting.
> 
> I'm sure whatever pops up out of there will be pretty... and I highly suspect some potential Cambodians in there. Good luck!


I love DTVTs. They just look like the classic fish to me, especially red/orange ones. I've only seen a few, though. :-( It's weird, I never used to like DTs, but I've really gotten a soft spot for them since I got three of them. :lol:

Subscribing!


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

MameJenny said:


> I love DTVTs. They just look like the classic fish to me, especially red/orange ones. I've only seen a few, though. :-( It's weird, I never used to like DTs, but I've really gotten a soft spot for them since I got three of them. :lol:
> 
> Subscribing!


How funny! I used to never like CTs, until I got three of them :lol:


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I wasn't a fan of DTs until I got Mace (who's a HMDT). Now I adore them! And VTs...so this pair is gonna potentially spawn my dream betta!


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry for slow updates. It has been a crazy weekend. 

We have fry! They are about 3 hours old. My male is doing a fantastic job!

I will post pictures probably tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Ooh congrats! :-D If my pair can get their act together, our babies will be almost the same age! :-D


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

More pics to come!!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

How exciting! :-D How many have hatched so far?


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

Well the little dingbat ate all the fry. ALL of them >.> 

Im going to pause all my planned spawns until spring, Im having issues with all my fish! 

I lost 5 bettas in a matter of two days


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ouch, that's awful. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh no... :c


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Kinda lends credence to the fatherless rearing method... Or the artificial hatchery that hrutan did. Did you not feed him while he was tending the nest?


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh, no! I'm sorry to hear about the babies. :-( Do you know what's going on with your other fish?


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

I was feeding him, like i always do >.>

I am guessing its a parasite? water tests are all normal, and my catfish is doing fine (he was in with the girls)


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

It's because you posted the spawn log before the eggs hatched and fry were free-swimming. You jinxed yourself.


----------

